# Command and Conquer 4 kurz vorgestellt



## REtender (25. August 2009)

Da ich es zu schade finde, das meine News nur auf der ESl landet, möchte ich sie auch hier posten 

Command & Conquer 4 angespielt

Noch nie von dem neuen Teil gehört? In dieser News enthüllen wir für euch den Namen. Wir durften den neuen Teil exklusiv anspielen , den Spielbericht und viele weitere Infos zum neuen CnC Teil könnt ihr wie immer aus der News entnehmen. Achtung! Wer sich die Vorfreude auf das Spiel nicht verderben möchte, sollte nicht weiterleisen, da wir teilweise auch auf die Story eingehen werden.
Command and Conquer Tiberian Twilight

So wird der offizielle 4te Teil der GDI und NOD Saga heißen, dieser Name wurde in einem Community Namens Wettbewerb ausgewählt, wo Tiberian Twilight eindeutiger Favorit war.

Allgemeine Infos

Die Command and Conquer Serie wird sich mit dem neuen Teil "Tiberian Twilight" sehr stark in Sachen Gameplay verändern, nicht nur das es keinen Basenbau mehr gibt wie bisher gewohnt, sondern wird es diesmal auch kein Tiberium als Credits geben.

Die Einheiten werden in einem "Crawler" produziert, welcher auch eine Art mobile Basis ist. Sobald dieser Crawler aufgebaut ist, kann man dort Einheiten produzieren und Technology Updates machen bzw. auf Stufe 2 aufrüsten, welche dann bessere Einheiten beschert. Wenn der Crawler nicht aufgebaut ist, ist er sehr mobil und kann mit etwas Geschick sehr leicht gegnerische Einheiten überfahren. Sollte der Crawler jedoch mal sterben, ist dies nicht das Ende für den Spieler, sondern der Crawler respawned nach einer bestimmten Zeit und man kann diesen in eine spezielle Zone abwerfen lassen, wo man dann weiterspielen kann. Da man, wenn der Crawler zerstört ist schon von vornherein im Nachteil ist, wird nach dem Respawn die Einheitenproduktion verschnellert. Ob dies auf eine bestimmte Zeitspanne oder Einheiten Anzahl festgelegt ist, steht derzeit noch nicht fest. 

Die Klassen

In Command & Conquer 4 wird es 3 Klassen geben: Angriff, Verteidigung und Unterstützung. 

 Die Angriffsklasse besteht nur aus speziellen extra starken Einheiten welche man aufrüsten kann und wird daher im Multiplayer wohl sehr oft verwendet werden.

 Die Verteidigungsklasse ist derzeit die einzigste, welche Gebäude bauen kann wie z.B. Anti Fahrzeug Türme. Bei einer Test Mission ist jedoch aufgefallen, das diese Klasse derzeit der Angriffsklasse etwas unterlegen ist. 

 Die Supportklasse soll sich vor allem in größeren Matchups etablieren, da sie Luftunterstützung bietet und vor allem Einheiten reparieren kann. Inwiefern diese ansonsten nutzbar sein wird, bleibt abzuwarten.

Single Player Gameplay und Story
Zu aller erst durften wir eine Kampagnen Mission der pre Alpha Version anspielen, welche auf einer eher kleineren gehaltenen Map spielt. Die Map an sich bzw. das Schlachtfeld liegt in einer düsteren Gegend, so dass man direkt an Tiberium Wars denken mußte. Die Map bestand aus vielen Schrott Teilen, welche sehr passend in der Gegend verteilt worden sind. Tiberium gab es auf der gesamten Map nicht, die Einheiten konnten aufgrund des pre Alpha Status "kostenlos" gebaut werden, wobei das "Supply" Limit bei 50 lag (manche Einheiten = 3 oder mehr Supply), welches man relativ schnell voll hatte und eindeutig noch erhöht werden muss. In der Mission mußte man als erstes 4 Ingenieure retten, mit denen man zerstörte Mammut Panzer einnehmen konnte und diese dann für den Kampf nutzen konnte. Anschließend musste man 3 Knotenpunkte einnehmen und verteidigen, was sich aufgrund der sehr schnell respawnenden NOD Gegner etwas schwerer gestaltete. Auch wegen der NOD Crawler, welche sehr agil sind und Einheiten relativ einfach zerstören können wenn sie die Einheit überfahren. Als allerletztes musste man die Absturzstelle des GDI Kommandoschiffs verteidigen, bis dieses repariert und einsatzbereit war, was jedoch nicht sehr schwer fiel. Im Allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass das Level Design sehr gut gelungen ist, aber die Missionen derzeit nur aus gehe zu Punkt A-C und töte dort alle Gegner besteht.

Die Story

Auch die Story wird anders verlaufen als man es erwartet hätte, wie man schon im Ankündigungs Trailer zu CnC 4 sieht, begibt Kane sich in das Hauptquartier der GDI um "Hilfe" zu ersuchen. Wie wir auf der Commandcom erfahren konnten, hat dies einen speziellen Grund, Kane hat gelernt das Tiberium zu kontrollieren. Um die nötige Struktur zum kontrollieren des Tiberiums aufbauen zu können, benötigt er jedoch die Hilfe der GDI. Es bleibt jedoch bisher die Frage offen "Wenn Kane wirklich das Geheimnis des Tiberiums und den Ausgang kannte, wieso versuchte er die GDI zu vernichten, obwohl er wusste das er früher oder später auf deren Hilfe angewiesen sein würden?". Was sind Kanes wahre Ziele?

Desweiteren ist es verwirrend, das die Entwickler auf die Frage ob die Scrin vertreten sein würden nicht wirklich antworteten, in Kombination mit der Aussage "Der GDI und NOD Konflikt wird enden, aber das Universum nicht" macht es einem Hoffnung auf weitere Teile mit einem Mensch vs. Scrin Szenario.

Der Multiplayer
Der Multiplayer Part den wir antesten durften, war ebenfalls noch im pre Alpha Stadium, es gab nur den Button "Spiel finden". Eine Lobby und ähnliche Sachen fehlen bisher noch ganz. Die Multiplayer Verbindung funktionierte sehr gut, bis die Internet Verbindung auf der Commandcom zusammen gebrochen ist, wir musste daraufhin mit dem antesten warten bis das Internet wieder funktionsfähig war. Einen LAN Modus wird es in CnC 4 leider nicht geben, jedoch kann man die Probleme die auftraten nicht dem Spiel zuordnen sondern der lokalen Internet Struktur. Antesten durften wir den Multiplayer in mehreren 5on5 Matches, wo es darum geht Knotenpunkte zu besetzen und damit die Ticket Anzahl des Gegners runter laufen zu lassen. Allerdings war dies aufgrund der starken Supply Begrenzung und den fehlenden Ressourcen taktisch noch sehr unausgereift. Im Schnitt konnte man nicht mehr als 12 Einheiten haben, wobei das Limit und weitere Einheiten noch im Laufe der Entwicklung eingebaut werden.

Das Fazit

Trotz vieler Kritikpunkte fällt das bisherige Urteil sehr gut aus, obwohl CnC 4 derzeit in der ersten funktionsfähigen Version vorliegt und noch sehr viele Sachen fehlen. EA begeht mit den neuen Änderungen einen sehr guten und positiven Weg, nur nun heist es noch die bisherigen Kritikpunkte auszumerzen und dann steht einem richtig gutem Spiel nichts mehr im Wege.

Zum Schluss möchte wir uns noch bei FiX bedanken für die exklusive Einladung zu der Commandcom und bei EA das wir das Spiel antesten durften. Desweiteren geht noch ein Dank an unsere Partner aus dem United Forum, welche auch auf der Commandcom anwesend waren. Wer nochmal andere Meinungen zum Spiel nachlesen möchte, kann im offiziellen Blog zur Commandcom dies tun.

Ich hoffe es war wenigstens etwas informativ 

MFG REtender


----------



## flow87 (30. August 2009)

ich bin ja eigentlich ein absoluter cnc fan aber das hört sich erstmal sehr befremdlich an!


----------



## michelthemaster (6. September 2009)

Also ich zieh dann eher (oder auf jeden Fall) Starcraft 2 vor, dass weiß man was man hat ^^

Michel

PS: War noch nie der C&C Fan, Starcraft hat mich immer mehr gereitzt


----------



## Agr9550 (8. September 2009)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, keine riesen basen mehr bauen die dem fortnox gleichen und fast uneinnehmbar sind   wenn ja voll 

wenn das wirklich so sein wird dann spiel ich weiterhin generals zero hour oder kanes rache mit mein kollegen dabei haben wir uns schon voll gefreut gehabt auf den 4ten ;/


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. September 2009)

hmm noch mehr c&c...? *gähn* ...vllt mal anzocken...aber seit generäle auf englisch *hust*
war nix mehr so richtig bei ._.


----------



## flow87 (8. September 2009)

ich steh auf so echtzeit strategie mit realistischen panzern und männchen bauen ^^


----------



## maar (28. September 2009)

dann empfehl ich dir tiberian sun, wenn du mänchen bauen willst

Ich freu mich auf C&C 4 
gibt es schon irgendwo die systemvorraussetzungen? Ich kann nämlich auf meine Kiste C&C gerade so auf mittlerer Grafik spielen wo es dann bei vilen einheiten ruckelt.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

> Allgemeine Infos
> 
> Die Command and Conquer Serie wird sich mit dem neuen Teil "Tiberian Twilight" sehr stark in Sachen Gameplay verändern, nicht nur das es keinen Basenbau mehr gibt wie bisher gewohnt, sondern wird es diesmal auch kein Tiberium als Credits geben.



Nein hab mich doch erst 3 Jahre dran gewöhnt mochte Kane als Bösen Slaven. 
Ich mag Commando and Conquer war das erste Strategie Spiel meines Lebens.......

ich werde mir denn auf jedenfall kaufen  weils Comand and Conquer ist aber ich hoffe auf ein Längeres Singelplayer Kanes Rache war ja nicht So ansprechen selbst auf Schwer ein Klags.....


----------



## maar (28. September 2009)

@der Türke
Hardcore typ wa

auf schwer habe ich bisher nur Tiberium Wars SE geschafft.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

maar schrieb:


> @der Türke
> Hardcore typ wa
> 
> auf schwer habe ich bisher nur Tiberium Wars SE geschafft.




könnte man so sagen ich mag die serie aber es gibt leute im Netzt die Knacken sogar mich.

(bin Spezialisiert auf Schnell angriff)


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> (bin Spezialisiert auf Schnell angriff)



Dann sollltest du mal Generals Zero Hour spielen. Wenn du da mit GBA spielst, kannst du richtig Party machen!

so far


----------



## Dexter02 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,
mein Cousin ist ein sehr großer C&C Fan und hat ein Video über C&C 4 gemacht, welches ich für ihn bei Youtube hochgeladen habe. Es bietet so weit ich das beurteilen kann (spiele selbst eigentlich sehr selten C&C) recht viele Infos, wobei die hier eigentlich alle schon genannt wurden (glaube ich ) 
Aber in dem Video sind sehr, sehr viele Bilder von C&C 4. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr es bewertet und einen Kommentar dazu schreibt. Vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen eine Info oder ein Bild dabei. 
Wie gesagt ich finde er hat sich viel mühe gegeben beim suchen der Bilder und Erstellung des Videos  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o9wulEaAh5c&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o9wulEaAh5c&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

MFG 

Dexter02

P.S: Ich weiß nicht ob es erlaubt ist Youtube Videos zu verlinken?! Falls nicht es ist keine Absicht


----------



## hoschi8219 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich werde es nicht kaufen. habe bis jetzt alle C&C´s gespielt.
schon Alarmstuffe Rot 3 ist schon zum 
und jetzt C&C 4: keine Basen. rollenspiel elemente ( haben gesagt wollen die einbauen ) alte grafik. spinnen die von EA. 

die firma zockt nur ab.

schon das ding mit fifa. das ist ganzschön dreißt.


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

hoschi8219 schrieb:


> und jetzt C&C 4: keine Basen. rollenspiel elemente ( haben gesagt wollen die einbauen ) alte grafik. spinnen die von EA.
> 
> die firma zockt nur ab.
> 
> schon das ding mit fifa. das ist ganzschön dreißt.



Klär mich mal auf was meinst du damit alte Grafik? und das mit Fifa?


----------



## hoschi8219 (12. Oktober 2009)

habe C&C 3. finde keine verbesserung in der grafik. jetzt mit Alarmsuffe Rot 3
dachte spiele Generäle nur bißchen schlechter. nein er N64 grafik.

und bei fifa 2010. haben die schon bei ea gesagt das die grafik die alte ist, wie bei 09 ist. nur neben bei. finde die grafik bei fifa 08. auf PS3 auch besser als PC 09

um zum eigendlichen thema zurück zu kommen:

das ist für mich! nur für mich. kein C&C mehr. grafik und gameplay.
nur der nahme ist geblieben. find ich schade. das ich das mal sage.

gebe auch zu: C&C4 erst mal spielen dan meckern.


----------



## _V_ (12. Oktober 2009)

C&C ist nicht mehr das was es mal war


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

_V_ schrieb:


> C&C ist nicht mehr das was es mal war



Jap, das seh ich auch so. Das sie RPG-Elemente einbauen, lass ich mir ja noch irgendwie gefallen, aber kein Basenbau? Cnc ohne Basenbau ist wie Sex ohne Frau -.-

so far


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Jap, das seh ich auch so. Das sie RPG-Elemente einbauen, lass ich mir ja noch irgendwie gefallen, aber kein Basenbau? Cnc ohne Basenbau ist wie Sex ohne Frau -.-
> 
> so far



etwa sex mit einer Gummipuppe? oder mit der Socke? 

na ja jetzt mal im Thema zu bleiben

Commanda and Conquer 4 haben wir ja noch nicht gesehen und vll ist das mit dem Basis bau ja ein Müthos wenn nicht kann ich mir sowas wie
World in Conflickt vorstellen.

Mag sein das dann nur der Name vom den Spiel übrig bleibt wenn das Spiel gut ist kauf ich es mir.


----------



## midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag World in Conflict. Und auch das Einheiten-Beschaffungs-System davon. Aber zu Comman & Conquer gehört einfach der Basenbau find ich. Ich mein Westwood hat den damals mehr oder minder erfunden. Ich werds mir aber auf jeden Fall mal ansehen wenn es dann draußen ist. Schaden kanns ja nicht.

so far


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2009)

das problem an der sache wird sein, dass man zw tradition und fortschritt steckt. mit dune2 und später cnc wurde das echtzeitstrategie genre ins leben gerufen (wie erinner ich mich noch dran mit den F tasten verschiedene bildschirmpositionen auf der map von dune2 gespeichert zu haben um dann mittels diverser tastatur kommandos meine einheitengruppen von "screen F1" nach "screen F2" zu bewegen ^^ hach das war schon geil. aber auch das bestbewährte system wirkt irgendwann halt ausgenudelt. und gerade als der vorreiter dieses genres is man irgendwo immer unter dem druck, was neues zu bringenm bevor es ein anderer tut.

und selten hat man so risikoreiche schritte zu planen, wie bei sowas. was ist den leuten wichtiger? stillstand der entwicklung aber tradition oder eher bruch mit dem altbewährten und einführung fortschrittlicher spielelemente? die auch erstmal gefallen müssen. bei der tradition regen sich die auf, die für neuerungen sind und deklassieren das neue spiel dann als simple grafische aufwertung des vorgänger titels und bei fortschritt regen sich die traditionstreuen auf, die altbewährte konzepte wollen.

aber generell denke ich persönlich, das sich das risiko zu neuem lohnt. ob sich die neuen ideen auch gut durchsetezen is dabei natürlich ne ganz andere frage. und auch ich persönlich gehöre irgendwie zu den traditionsfanatikern. c&c ohne basisbau is für mich kein echtes c&c mehr ^^


----------



## midnight (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja sollen sie doch mal das Gameplay so lassen wie es ist und endlich mal ne gottverdammte neue Engine entwickeln. Der Netcode der Sage-Engine ist bis Heute der größte Müll überhaupt.
Wenn es endlich mal wieder ein gut spielbares CnC gäbe wäre die Welt doch in Ordnung. Aber bei EA gibts halt nur Aufgüsse.

so far


----------



## ppes (16. Oktober 2009)

Mutig , mutig ,mutig...

EA wird meiner Meinung nach mehrere Stammgamer verlieren, C&C ohne Basis bauen ist doch kein C&C!!! man ,bin echt etwas verärgert, auf Grund meiner Vorfreude...

Mich interessiert in erster Linie eh nur der Multiplayer... hoffe das sie den nicht zu sehr verhunzen


----------



## der Türke (17. Oktober 2009)

Preview: Command & Conquer 4 - Angespielt: Wir schlagen eine Panzerschlacht | PC | Strategie | GameStar.de

nach meiner Meinung laut der Infos aus dieser Seite ,ist das ohne Basis System Aufbau nur ein Mythos ! Man kann also Basis aufbauen. Nur wo steht das, dass man es nicht kann?


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja man spricht davon, dass man sonn Ding hat, was die Basis *ersetzt *und die *Einheiten zur Verfügung stellt*. Dann denk ich doch, dass der Basenbau abgesetzt ist.

so far


----------



## der Türke (17. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir leid hab ich verlesen ..

Es wird ein "Crawler" geben fürs Basis Bauen.

Diese Riesiege Maschine wird unser gesamte Stützpunkt werden in C&C4 hier der link dazu.
• Command & Conquer 4 - Tiberium Twilight: Crawler ersetzt Basisbau | SPIELERADAR


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2009)

jo eben, son riesen bulldozer der sich "hinsetzen" kann um einheiten... ok, die metapher lass ich jetz ^^ irgend sone spezialisierung kann sich auch "einbunker" in dem er die möglichkeit hat geschütze zu bauen - doll. also so recht wills mir vom prinzip her nich gefallen *g* ich mags einfach ne schöne basis zu bauen mit allem drum un dran. wer mehr ressourcen scheffelt um mehrere fabriken gleichzeitig zu betreiben is der champ un so ^^ jetz hat jeder immer nur eine fabrik un blubb. öde irgendwie *find*


----------

